
Fast pseudo random generator without state in Go. Average execution time is 6ns - miovoid
https://github.com/miolini/fastrand
======
Kristine1975
It returns the lowest n bits of the CPU's time stamp counter. x86-64 only.

~~~
jerf
Thank you. miovid/miolini, you need to say that in the documentation. Probably
even spell out some of the implications. There may be times when this is
useful, but people need to go in with open eyes about what they're getting.

~~~
miolini
I've used it for multithread lock-free queues. It's working well for my case.

